# May Day Chiltern Audaxes from London



## Huff n Puff (22 Dec 2017)

After the success of 2017's events Westerley CC will again be running a double Audax event again on Bank Holiday Monday 7th May 2018 from Ruislip.

http://www.westerley.cc/may-day-chiltern-audaxes-theyre-back/


Back again for 2018, the accesible Audaxes from London. Easy access by car, train, tube and cycle for all kinds of riders, new or seasoned Audaxers. GPX file and routesheet provided with simple food at the start and finish.


The 217km ride is particularly rural with a moderate amount of climbing spread across the route. Nice views guaranteed on quiet roads. Incorporates Windsor, Ascot, some Chiltern Hills and the Aylesbury Vale with some points of interest along the way. In fact, the route passes 10 British Cycle Quest Checkpoints enabling participants to (optionally) claim a certificate from UK Cycling as well as an AUK Brevet Card and 2 Audax points!


The 109km route takes in several spectacular Thames crossings and winds its way back through some southerly Chiltern terrain from Marlow. An ideal introduction to Audaxing for any first timer.


Both routes are the 2018 Westerley CC May Day Chiltern Audax rides, following the success of the 2017 event. Each year involves a new route, so they are one offs, not to be missed!


----------



## Cuchilo (1 May 2018)

2 days before entries close for this one


----------



## Always Cross (2 May 2018)

Hi can you help I haven’t received my Gps or route sheet yet. I’ve noticed a reply on yacf. I’ve checked my PayPal account and it says the payment has gone.


----------



## Cuchilo (2 May 2018)

Always Cross said:


> Hi can you help I haven’t received my Gps or route sheet yet. I’ve noticed a reply on yacf. I’ve checked my PayPal account and it says the payment has gone.


PM me your email and i will pass it on to the organizer


----------



## Huff n Puff (2 May 2018)

Always Cross said:


> Hi can you help I haven’t received my Gps or route sheet yet. I’ve noticed a reply on yacf. I’ve checked my PayPal account and it says the payment has gone.



Hi, yes I have your payment and emailed you the GPX Monday morning. I've just emailed you again to check the email address and if you respond to that then I'll try re-sending the GPX etc.

Cheers


----------



## Huff n Puff (3 May 2018)

Glad to hear that all files have been received.....and raring to go on Monday!


----------



## Always Cross (4 May 2018)

How hilly is this just wondering wether to use recumbent trike or upright bike? Looking forward to riding in good weather.


----------



## Cuchilo (4 May 2018)

Always Cross said:


> How hilly is this just wondering wether to use recumbent trike or upright bike? Looking forward to riding in good weather.


From the link above this is the elevation for the short route .


----------

